# The Back Up



## JBS (Nov 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsV50T5uEyw[/ame]


----------



## Headshot (Nov 3, 2009)

That'll definitely make it easier for my son to climb up in the wee morning hours.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 3, 2009)

Headshot said:


> That'll definitely make it easier for my son to climb up in the wee morning hours.




Hahaha...

Didn't Billy Mays use to pitch this thing?


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 4, 2009)

I like it.  I want one.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 4, 2009)

My bed frame's got pull out drawers on both sides. Works just about the same I'd say.


----------

